# IATF Res. #67 - Aug 31, 2020



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/08aug/20200831-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-67.pdf


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> https://pcoo.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/IATF-Resolution-No.-67.pdf


For some reason, they took that document down. Here is another link for a copy.

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/08aug/20200831-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-67.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So? This is all new to us, we finally have moved to a MGCQ and will I still need a Municipality pass to get outside and can my kids now go out and what about restaurants.

From what I've found, staffing in restaurants and business can be back to 100% but still, only essential travel and workers can utilize public transportation. Here's the kicker though... in a provincial area if there's some sort of limit then these guys wont' run their jeepneys they can't make enough money.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> So? This is all new to us, we finally have moved to a MGCQ and will I still need a Municipality pass to get outside and can my kids now go out and what about restaurants.
> 
> From what I've found, staffing in restaurants and business can be back to 100% but still, only essential travel and workers can utilize public transportation. Here's the kicker though... in a provincial area if there's some sort of limit then these guys wont' run their jeepneys they can't make enough money.


Unless its changed since I left the Philippines six weeks ago kid and seniors are still not allowed out under MGCQ, seniors only under exceptional circumstances.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just about the only reason I go out is essential reasons, bank and groceries.

I consider diving an essential reason.

I would like to be able to freely go to the beach, I have not tried it yet but from the gate it looks like they are checking people.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I consider diving an essential reason.


Why do you live in Metro Manila (?) when you like diving??? 

At Palawan and Southern Leyte I know they can walk around as they want to the beach too inside each section =each municipaly? with checkpoints in between the sections but most are let through easy. (They need to use facemask when any outside family is close). 
(South Cebu island too? They talked about lessen restrictions but I don't know if they have.)

BUT I know a Filipino diving business at Southern Leyte is CLOSED. I don't know why. I guess because tourists have left because of covid. And perhaps not more than one same person can use same equipment because of covid?

I'm not a diving entusiast myself but (before covid) a guy, who travel around the world to dive and check nature, got extatic about more than one of the diving places at Palawan.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> Why do you live in Metro Manila (?) when you like diving???
> ......


Right now I an in Moalboal, Cebu province. My official address is still Mandaulyopng but I left there in October and started driving around to find the beach where I want to settle. I bought a car and have so far spent time in Bohol, Dumaguette, Puerto Galera and came here in March, just in time to get stuck. Even with a 120 day surface interval I will hit about 160-170 dives in the year.


Basically you would not know anything is going on here. On the main street and at the malls everyone is wearing masks, and just recently mandatory face shields. The check points are no longer manned and during the early days, they were just a party spot, lots pf people sitting around talking, laughing, drinking coffee and not wearing masks or maintaining social distance.

I have not been checked for my pass at any check point and the malls stopped checking after the first month. Once you go off the main street, almost no one is wearing masks, only about the same wearing as there was pre-pandemic or about 1 in 5.

All places can reopen now but due to the lack of tourists not many have and some are on reduced hours, some restaurants only offer part of their menus.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We live in Laguna and this a little update on our travel, I and my wife hired a trike and were able to get to the next city without being stopped, no plastic barrier but we were wearing the face shield. 

But it seemed even greater a hassle at the bank and any store we went into including the mall we had to wear both mask and face shield plus fill out documentation, so I'm going to buy those shorter glasses with face shield for store shopping or bank runs, the long face shield it's hard to breath with when shopping but mandatory when riding public transportation or in our case hired transportation.

I'm starting to notice more kids out on the street and I don't see or have never experienced anyone asking me or my wife or driver our ages and I have noticed the elderly or those much older than us out. I'm 58, my wife is 62 and my brother in law the trike driver is 66 years old.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Unless its changed since I left the Philippines six weeks ago kid and seniors are still not allowed out under MGCQ, seniors only under exceptional circumstances.


Seems a lot of the individual Provinces have their own specifications for allowing children or senior citizens out. Some places call children aged 21 years and below, here in Bohol the Governor has set it at 18 and below, while some places call seniors at 60 and above, Bohol has it set at 65 and above...

Here in Bohol, children and teens under the age of 18 are allowed out "WITH" a parent or legal guardian on Fridays and Saturdays only, between the hours of 6am until 6pm.

Senior Citizens above the age of 65 are allowed out on Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays between the hours of 6am and 6pm. And of course all seniors here in Bohol are allowed to go out at any time for essentials such as medication, food or medical care...

No seniors or children are legally allowed out on Sundays and Mondays but I see a lot of seniors out for Mass on Sunday, however; that could be construed as essential in a country that claims a very deep Catholic connection...

But these eased restrictions are likely to change soon as we were virtually COVID free for many, many months, (January to April), and now recently there has been a rash of community transmission in the extreme northern parts of the island, causing great concern!

Most of the new recent COVID19 cases in Bohol have been traced to people who have gained entry into the province illegally from nearby Cebu...sneaking in during the middle of the night in small pump boats.


----------

